# Name the best Bundled, UnBanded Cigar..



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

and any reasons why = flavor profile, construction, anything....


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Oldmso54 said:


> and any reasons why = flavor profile, construction, anything....


*I really like this question, I like it a lot!!!*

*I would also like to know which are the best, of the best, of the dozens of bundles out there?*


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a good, bundled, unbanded cigar?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I'll send you one of the best if you'll blind review it for us... 

It truly is a good one. It's a well-contructed, box-pressed maduro that comes in at $3 / cigar.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Sad but true story - I have some torp seconds that really rock - and I cannot for the life of me remember what they are, I think from CI - and I really, really wish I knew, they are so good - got three left


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> I'll send you one of the best if you'll blind review it for us...
> 
> It truly is a good one. It's a well-contructed, box-pressed maduro that comes in at $3 / cigar.


That sounds like a loaded proposition - LOL. But I'll trust you Eric and I'll do it - full, honest opinion (lets just hope it doesn't kill me = I have some cigars on order / know what I mean?)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> Sad but true story - I have some torp seconds that really rock - and I cannot for the life of me remember what they are or where I bought them - and I really, really wish I knew, they are so good - got three left


LOL - too funny Ken!!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> That sounds like a loaded proposition - LOL. But I'll trust you Eric and I'll do it - full, honest opinion (lets just hope it doesn't kill me = I have some cigars on order / know what I mean?)


Haha Fair enough.

I have two different versions of it. I'll send you one of each. Same blend, different sizes. One box pressed, one not. I bought a bundle of the box-pressed about the same time the Tat Mex LE came out. Same basic size and I think it stands up well against it for about 1/3 the price. Great flavors of chocolate and spice. Slap a band on it and you could charge $8.

I think I'm going to fire one up tonight.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Best unbanded bundled cigar (nc of course) was the ones I got on Calle Ocho in Miami at one of the small cigar shops. Had a friend translating for me. I fired one up in the shop and the owners wife made us expresso. He joined us with a cigar and we smoked and sipped the morning away. 
I loved that stick and bought a bundle. They lasted about six months as I kept reaching for them. I didn't know how to contact the shop owner or I would have ordered more from him.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Best unbanded bundled cigar (nc of course) was the ones I got on Calle Ocho in Miami at one of the small cigar shops. Had a friend translating for me. I fired one up in the shop and the owners wife made us expresso. He joined us with a cigar and we smoked and sipped the morning away.
> I loved that stick and bought a bundle. They lasted about six months as I kept reaching for them. I didn't know how to contact the shop owner or I would have ordered more from him.


lost treasure - sounds like an excuse for a road trip - lol


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm looking forward to, hopefully, a consensus - I would love to start an aging rotation - wouldn't mind setting up a cooler just for that purpose.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Keenly interested also!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Jameson Cigar Co. || SouthBound Series Latitude

these rott are ok.....6 months plus and they smoke much better... had 1 per month till 6 months then finished the bundle in about 2 more.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

The ones that are rolled at my local B&M are starting to be bundled and they are unbanded. a little bit pricier but he makes good stuff.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I've heard that the Tampa Sweethearts bundles are very good - and being a Fuente fan I'm not really sure why I haven't tried them before other than I guess my expectations are they'll taste like the regular line and I guess that's not really possible? :dunno:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> lost treasure - sounds like an excuse for a road trip - lol


It was like smoking a mr goodbar. creamy chocolate (even though it wasn't a maduro), very nutty (reminded me of dry roasted peanuts), loads of cream, undertone of earth and incredibly smooth throught the entire cigar. Each and every one got nubbed.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

gosh said:


> Is there such a thing as a good, bundled, unbanded cigar?


I'm smoking one right now. I don't know what it is, but it's a tasty robusto with a Habano or Corojo wrapper.

It came in the mystery wam bam grannie bomb.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

piperdown said:


> It was like smoking a mr goodbar. creamy chocolate (even though it wasn't a maduro), very nutty (reminded me of dry roasted peanuts), loads of cream, undertone of earth and incredibly smooth throught the entire cigar. Each and every one got nubbed.


you're making my mouth water Eric



Johnny Rock said:


> I'm smoking one right now. I don't know what it is, but it's a tasty robusto with a Habano or Corojo wrapper.
> 
> It came in the mystery wam bam grannie bomb.


I sure would love to know what that one is in case I want to buy some... hint, hint, wombats ---


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Two come to mind for me: Tony Alvarez and Perdomo Fresh rolled cuban wheel. Both have top notch construction and smoke very well. If you let them rest for 6 months, 1 year they really shine. I'd take either one of those over a GH2002. 

Personally Shawn, I think you'd like the TA more.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

BMack said:


> Two come to mind for me: Tony Alvarez and Perdomo Fresh rolled cuban wheel. Both have top notch construction and smoke very well. If you let them rest for 6 months, 1 year they really shine. I'd take either one of those over a GH2002.
> 
> Personally Shawn, I think you'd like the TA more.


Tony Alvarez does no wrong.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

BMack said:


> Two come to mind for me: Tony Alvarez and Perdomo Fresh rolled cuban wheel. Both have top notch construction and smoke very well. If you let them rest for 6 months, 1 year they really shine. I'd take either one of those over a GH2002.
> 
> Personally Shawn, I think you'd like the TA more.


Tony Alvarez - where have I seen/heard those cigars???


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Tony Alvarez - where have I seen/heard those cigars???


Cuban Crafters


----------



## superman0234 (Sep 27, 2011)

ekengland07 said:


> Cuban Crafters


Just bought a bundle of the Barberpoles that should be arriving today


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Except for a few singles smoked at shops in Miami, the only bundle cigar I have smoked is the CI Super Premium Seconds. I did a review awhile back and I think you were the only Puffer to respond.

Since then I have smoked through two bundles and have one that I will start to smoke soon. I see the price has gone up, not much, but these are the best one buck cigars I have smoked.

Here is my noob review

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/296161-one-buck-smoke-ci-seconds.html


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

I second fuzzy on the super premium seconds, great smoke for dirt cheap. The alec bradley seconds from CI, have good construction and they typical alec bradley flavor i cant quite describe, but if you have smoke much of that brand you will know what I'm talking about. I also had a New Cuba from casa fernandez, it was unbanded. It tasted like a padilla 1948 LE with alot more depth to the flavor. It was more complex, I think it would be worth picking up a bundle if you like the padilla's at all. The construction was good, even for a mixed filler.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Except for a few singles smoked at shops in Miami, the only bundle cigar I have smoked is the CI Super Premium Seconds. I did a review awhile back and I think you were the only Puffer to respond.
> 
> Since then I have smoked through two bundles and have one that I will start to smoke soon. I see the price has gone up, not much, but these are the best one buck cigars I have smoked.
> 
> ...


HA! I remember that! Cracked up on the ash spillage - LOL


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I have yet to try an unbanded, bundled cigar. Here's why: I only get to smoke a few times a week, at the most. When I do, I want it to be a great experience. Unbanded, bundled cigars (to me) are like Gurkhas... you have to try a lot of 'em to find one worth buying and smoking again, and unlike Gurkha, you have to buy a whole _bundle _to try 'em!

I'm sure there are incredible deals out there, but I just don't have the time or the money to spend trying to find the diamond in the rough. I have to go down to the jewelry store and buy diamonds at normal prices. Se la vie.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kapathy said:


> Jameson Cigar Co. || SouthBound Series Latitude
> 
> these rott are ok.....6 months plus and they smoke much better... had 1 per month till 6 months then finished the bundle in about 2 more.


Ok, I was wrong, I forgot that Kevin bombed me with one of these, and it was, in fact, pretty good!



ekengland07 said:


> Haha Fair enough.
> 
> I have two different versions of it. I'll send you one of each. Same blend, different sizes. One box pressed, one not. I bought a bundle of the box-pressed about the same time the Tat Mex LE came out. Same basic size and I think it stands up well against it for about 1/3 the price. Great flavors of chocolate and spice. Slap a band on it and you could charge $8.
> 
> I think I'm going to fire one up tonight.


Eric, you HAVE to PM me the name of that stick, I'd be quite interested in trying it!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Tops for me are the JFR's by Casa Fernandez. The Toro Maduro's are fantastic, & are said to be blended by Pepin before he left there.

The Blue Ribbon's by Drew Estate are tasty as well!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

fuente~fuente said:


> Tops for me are the JFR's by Casa Fernandez. The Toro Maduro's are fantastic, & are said to be blended by Pepin before he left there.
> 
> The Blue Ribbon's by Drew Estate are tasty as well!


Jason, my B&M carries JFR's - I'll have to stop in and talk to them about these. I remeber having one a long time ago and thought it was pretty good!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I sure would love to know what that one is in case I want to buy some... hint, hint, wombats ---


I think we really need to ask Ron, since... well... we know all those sticks came from him :wink:we know no wombat can produce a bomb like that :mischief:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Jason, my B&M carries JFR's - I'll have to stop in and talk to them about these. I remeber having one a long time ago and thought it was pretty good!


JFR means "Just For Retailers", but I have found some places who'll sell them online. They're just over $5 a stick here, & they're worth every penny IMO. They convert a lot of guys who smoke the RP Edge's


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

E Dogg said:


> I think we really need to ask Ron, since... well... we know all those sticks came from him :wink:we knWeow no wombat can produce a bomb like that :mischief:


Well Eric I actually may have some info on that subject but I'm literaly getting ready to walk out the door for my sons birthday dinner so I'll be in touch via PM


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^ I thought about mentioning those. They're unbanded, but come in boxes of 50, not bundles. They are incredibly good, and can go for $3 per stick if you're willing to invest in a box. I haven't had the maduro version, but the corojos are amazing. No pepper blast, but they're spicy, slightly floral, very aromatic and very tasty (like a floral black tea). I really want to buy a box, to get the price break, but don't have room for 50 more sticks in the tupperware.out:

Their flavor profile is very similar, I think, to their big brother, the Casa Fernandez line. The CF line is bigger, more powerful, and has a deeper, richer chocolate and leather profile on top of everything the JFR has. They're different, but both are excellent, to my palate.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

IMHO - The true meaning of a bundled cigar, means it comes in a bundle, not a box and they should cost less than $3.00 a stick! Okay, $3.25 - $3.50 maybe but never more than that. They can be banded or not, that is not an issue. Of course, that's just me, but I'm just saying!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Brettanomyces said:


> ^^^ I thought about mentioning those. They're unbanded, but come in boxes of 50, not bundles.


You got me Nick! :tongue1:



JohnnyFlake said:


> IMHO - The true meaning of a bundled cigar, means it comes in a bundle, not a box and they should cost less than $3.00 a stick! Okay, $3.25 - $3.50 maybe but never more than that. They can be banded or not, that is not an issue. Of course, that's just me, but I'm just saying!


Awe c'mon... They're soooo good though! I had to mention them! :lol:


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

fuente~fuente said:


> Awe c'mon... They're soooo good though! I had to mention them! :lol:


No, it was an excellent call. Who cares how they're packaged when they're so good? I hate to keep waxing poetic about these, and creating a stir ('cause I don't want my supply to dry up), but these things are really great.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Brettanomyces said:


> No, it was an excellent call. Who cares how they're packaged when they're so good? I hate to keep waxing poetic about these, and creating a stir ('cause I don't want my supply to dry up), but these things are really great.


You really need to give the maduro a shot Nick. I think it's the best out of the bunch! :nod:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

piperdown said:


> It was like smoking a mr goodbar. creamy chocolate (even though it wasn't a maduro), very nutty (reminded me of dry roasted peanuts), loads of cream, undertone of earth and incredibly smooth throught the entire cigar. Each and every one got nubbed.


THanks for making us all crave what sounds like an amazing stick that no one can get!!!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

BMack said:


> Two come to mind for me: Tony Alvarez and Perdomo Fresh rolled cuban wheel. Both have top notch construction and smoke very well. If you let them rest for 6 months, 1 year they really shine. I'd take either one of those over a GH2002.
> 
> Personally Shawn, I think you'd like the TA more.


This was gonna be my contribution...Perdomo Fresh Rolled. Moist, earthy, real good. I bought a bundle of 50 torps a coupla years ago but they didn't last long. I notice the bundles are 40 seegars now but the price is the same as it was for 50.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

..... BAHIA BUNDLES SELECCION CONNECTICUT, HABANO, and SUMATRA are all good smokes. Great flavor. Would easily run $5per at a local if they charged for over all quality. Also got a bundle ofthe 6.1" x56 GRAN HABANO 3 SLS TORPEDO for a $42.50 Quickbuy at Cigar Bid. Again, excellent flavor.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Tampa Humidor has JFR singles for sale. If you buy singles, shipping is free and they have a 10% off right now (AUG10).

Link


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

fuente~fuente said:


> You got me Nick! :tongue1:
> 
> Awe c'mon... They're soooo good though! I had to mention them! :lol:


Sorry about that Bro. I did not even realize that there was a correlation between your post and mine. I'll have to say that, in some cases, boxes are okay too! My real intent was to place a cap on the price. I think that most will agree that a true bundle type cigar should cost less than $3.00 a stick or very close.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Sorry about that Bro. I did not even realize that there was a correlation between your post and mine. I'll have to say that, in some cases, boxes are okay too! My real intent was to place a cap on the price. I think that most will agree that a true bundle type cigar should cost less than $3.00 a stick or very close.


No offense was taken Johnny! And... I actually agree with you.


----------



## booyaka (Aug 11, 2010)

Last month I bought a bundle of AB maduro robusto seconds from Atlantic. A really amazing cigar, milder then what I normally smoke (padron 2000 maduro) but incredibly complex and smooth. construction was on point, burn was excellent. Out of the the bundle of twenty only one had a small nick on the wrapper. the rest were inconsitent color. One was a bit lumpy but burned fine. 

I if could get more of these i'd stock up a few hundred, but as my luck goes, AC is sold out of them, i got their last bundle.


----------



## border bandit (Feb 26, 2012)

Tampa Sweethearts does it for me.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> I'll send you one of the best if you'll blind review it for us...
> 
> It truly is a good one. It's a well-contructed, box-pressed maduro that comes in at $3 / cigar.


OK so here is the cigar Eric is referring to in his post:










as you can see there is also a double perfecto shaped smaller cigar too which I will review also.

here is a look at the cap on the larger cigar









looks pretty well made to me. Thanks Eric - hope to review the first one tonight!!


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

So, for a newb looking to start a stash (and to give me something to smoke instead of cigs), where do I find these mythical unbanded little bundles of deliciousness?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> here is a look at the cap on the larger cigar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we can _totally _tell how well made it is from that picture!

:tease:


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Has anyone smoked the Little Havana Overruns from Holt's? Rolled in Pepin's Florida factory, they're really cheap. Nothing in the description says long-filler, so they may be Cuban sandwich. Don't know. Anybody out there who can comment?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

ghe said:


> Has anyone smoked the Little Havana Overruns from Holt's? Rolled in Pepin's Florida factory, they're really cheap. Nothing in the description says long-filler, so they may be Cuban sandwich. Don't know. Anybody out there who can comment?


I purchased a bundle of the perlas. They are no longer listed on the site, but I was very pleased for the price.

EDIT: They were 'small batch' so I'm not sure it's the same.

http://www.holts.com/category.html?id=201952&trail=86665


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yeah we can _totally _tell how well made it is from that picture!
> 
> :tease:


I had Kipp itis when I took it... or I used Kipps camera ... or I'm old and started wobbling while trying to focus... LMAO but the cap really does look well made :nerd:


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> I had Kipp itis when I took it... or I used Kipps camera ... or I'm old and started wobbling while trying to focus... LMAO but the cap really does look well made :nerd:


Don't let him give you too hard of a time... He received one as well... He knows what it looks like.


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

Best bundled, unband cigar hands down the field stick available only at Casa Belicoso in walnut creek


----------



## NJW1979 (Aug 18, 2012)

Best boxed unbanned cigar diademas finas. I wish davidoff never stopped production


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

From Bonita smoke shop. Thier house blend called the Time Warp. A little more pricier than your usual $1-5 unbanded smoke, but its a nice medium smoke with good flavors.

Bonita


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> From Bonita smoke shop. Thier house blend called the Time Warp. A little more pricier than your usual $1-5 unbanded smoke, but its a nice medium smoke with good flavors.
> 
> Bonita


Thanks Hardluck Jesus! :eyebrows:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK so I smoked the larger of the 2 cigars that Eric sent me last night and here's my review. No pics unfortunately as my camera batteries died and my cell phone doesnt have a flash so pictures at night aren't really an option.

Prelight
A very, very strong barnyard smell. So strong that I actually put the cigar down and let it "air out" a bit before smoking. It was a very prominent "poop" smell - lol. The construction is great, nice cap, no soft spots, good looking somewhat toothy wrapper, no prominent veins and no flaws in the wrapper. Straight cut and unlit draw doesnt reveal any particular flavor or hint of what's to come.

1st Third
First couple of puffs are very smooth, really easy draw and tons of smoke. First ash holds well to approx an inch. Ash is light grey and slightly mottled. So far no particular flavor jumping out, just a smooth, slightly earthy but mellow tobacco flavor. Ash continues to hold well at about an inch at a time.

2nd Third
No changes in flavor at all. Thinking this is going to be in the mild - med range. Still getting smooth, mellow tobacco flavor, mildly earthy and just a hint of leather in the background. Burn is very sharp and consistent, draw is wonderfully easy and producing tons of smoke. Near the end of this third I did an extremely minor touch up that probably didn't even need to be done but I just needed to fiddle with it so I did.

Final Third
Well the power is starting to creep up on me a bit. Gonna have to change my opinion from mild - med to full blown med... and maybe just a tad into med +. Not a big change in flavor although the leatheryness and earthiness of the cigar are more noticeable. Burn and draw remain fantastic. I wish I could have taken a picture because I nubbed this till it burnt my fingers.

Thoughts
While flavor wise it was pretty one note for me it was a pleasant one note. This size lasted approx an hour and a half +. A corona or robusto size would have been perfect for me. The construction, draw, quality was all there. In a quicker smoke I could see this being something I would want on hand when I wanted an easy, uncomplicated smoke that I know I wont have to fight with or work for.

There were certainly a lot of plusses and really no negatives unless you count lack of complexity as a negative :?:. I'm definitely curious to hear what brand it is and what price it is and if they come in corona or robusto sizes.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Now I'm curious about this unnamed stick


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

It's always interesting to hear someone else review a cigar. Your review is similar to mine. I don't pick up the barnyard near as much, but everything else is pretty close. I think they are great and pretty easy to toss, but for a bundle cigar, I've been quite pleased w/ them. Also, they do have a robusto. 

Care to know now or wait until you smoke the short one first?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> It's always interesting to hear someone else review a cigar. Your review is similar to mine. I don't pick up the barnyard near as much, but everything else is pretty close. I think they are great and pretty easy to toss, but for a bundle cigar, I've been quite pleased w/ them. Also, they do have a robusto.
> 
> Care to know now or wait until you smoke the short one first?


LOL - I want to know but I'm going to wait till I smoke the second one. That one is particulary intruiging just on it's shape alone. And I'm picking up batteries for the camera so I'll be able to do pics. But yeah--- I'll wait till after the second one to hear what each one is!

So that means YOU ALL have to wait too - LOL!


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> So that means YOU ALL have to wait too - LOL!


Boo!:faint:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> Care to know now or wait until you smoke the short one first?


No, no, no, I need to review mine first!!!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No, no, no, I need to review mine first!!!





Oldmso54 said:


> LOL - I want to know but I'm going to wait till I smoke the second one. That one is particulary intruiging just on it's shape alone. And I'm picking up batteries for the camera so I'll be able to do pics. But yeah--- I'll wait till after the second one to hear what each one is!
> 
> So that means YOU ALL have to wait too - LOL!


You got it. No reveal until reviews are done.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Thanks Hardluck Jesus! :eyebrows:


Hey!!! Wait a minute!!!!! @___?____

Only a few folks know about Hardluck Jesus!!! lol


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

thebayratt said:


> Hey!!! Wait a minute!!!!! @___?____
> 
> Only a few folks know about Hardluck Jesus!!! lol


ound: ound: ound:

:spy:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Eric is that from the same maker as your Casa Englands?

I don't remember much about the flavors but I remember it being reallllllly good!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

BMack said:


> Eric is that from the same maker as your Casa Englands?
> 
> I don't remember much about the flavors but I remember it being reallllllly good!


Nope. Those are different. They'd classify as cheap cigars ($3/stick), but they have a band.


----------



## jminsi (Nov 11, 2010)

FWTX said:


> Sad but true story - I have some torp seconds that really rock - and I cannot for the life of me remember what they are, I think from CI - and I really, really wish I knew, they are so good - got three left


If you ordered them within the last two years, you can check your CI order history and see what they were.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> No, no, no, I need to review mine first!!!


Dammit Derek!! Why don't you take your sweet time... the rest of us will just sit here and wait =). op2:op2:op2:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey, you try finding time to do a cigar review with two toddlers and a newborn!

:smoke:


Actually, review will be coming shortly...


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Bro... I completely understand! I've got 5 under the age of 10! I feel your pain...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^nice work Joe!

Here's the review, finally got it up:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...brought-you-eric-ekengland07.html#post3658904


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK - my review of the second stick Eric sent me: the smaller double perfecto one, but first a disclaimer - -

My camera is still a tad efed up and the digital screen wasn't showing so looking thru the viewfinder I found that I cut off part of the pics, essentially making them useless. ALSO, it was kinda late in the evening and there had been a couple (ok, ok, a FEW) cocktails consumed prior to picture taking and smoking. To compound matters further I was on vherf and multi tasking is not one of my forte's soooo with all that said, here goes:

Prelight
No barnyard smell on this stick. Just some mild earthiness but very mild. I love the shape and size, a little double perfecto roughly between the size of a SS and WOAM. Construction and wrapper are well done. No prominent veins and a healthy, leathery and a bit oily wrapper.

1st Half
Easy draw and good amount of smoke produced but not like the larger box pressed cigar from the night before. But very pleasant and easy. Initial puffs show a bit of acrid taste. Maybe from the lighting of the cigar. I purge it a bit and the acrid taste diminishes but is still there a little bit. Within a couple mor puffs the smoke is smooth and airy and I'm getting only notes of mild tobacco. Progressing, there is a hint of creaminess or is it just the lightness of the tobacco? This one did require a touchup in the first half but once I did that there were no further problems.

2nd Half
Well I'm getting distracted and not paying quite as much attention to the cigar. My thoughts at this halfway point are "is this the same brand from last night, just in a different vitola?". The smoke is very similar IMHO to last nights but just not quite as much of it, if that makes sense. I'm still only getting a light airy tobacco flavor. I'm not really tasting any prominent flavors and the earth and leather are much more muted in this cigar. I'm drinking red wine with it, an inexpensive cab, so don't know if that is having any affect.... on the cigar that is, cause I know it's having an affect on me / LOL! I did nub this one also and didn't not feel any significant strength to it.

Final Thoughts
I would consider this little number to be a mild smoke. Still torn as to whether it's in the same family as the larger one. If I had to guess I wonder if this was honduran tobacco??? Again, depending on price I could see having these around. Shoot - I've put out, pitched, and tossed a whole bunch of name brand cigars without finishing them and I took both of these to the nub. And not just for the review but because I was enjoying the smoke!

Allright - I'll include just one pic just to illustrate the "ambiance" of the evening .....










LOL


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Hopefully by now you all have heard of Tony Alvarez and his ability to make great unbanded smokes (not what these guys have reviewed, btw). I can vouch that the habano is a great blend (although I've only had it in the robusto size). Can't say much about the mild ones, but TA does NOT disappoint.

Habano Toros


Mild Churchill


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

Just finished a Rocky Patel Edge Square
from a box of 50 from Holts. At under 3 bucks a pop it's a not a bad smoke. Pretty straight forward, the flavor shifts between spicy cedar and coffee with the coffee flavor becoming richer and spice heavier as the cigar smokes. The final third adds a slightly sweet creamy wood flavor which is really nice. A well filled cigar with a perfect draw and burn make this an excellent value in my opinion.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

jheiliger said:


> Bro... I completely understand! I've got 5 under the age of 10! I feel your pain...


For the love of god man! Quit putting your ***** in things! ound:


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

gosh said:


> For the love of god man! Quit putting your ***** in things! ound:


=). All of my children are legitimate and were planned! Hehehe! One of them is even adopted... Funny thing... I was once denied health coverage by an ins company for INFERTILITY!!

My wife and I always wanted a big family, and My kids are such a blessing!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So Eric? Is Ninja reviewing the second stick also? {If he is he better get on it!!!} And if he's not then lets hear the reveal??? oke:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So where are we at with this? Still waiting on the ninja?? I know I'm ready to find out about the mystery cigars and then maybe put together some group bundle buy???


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

My apologies for the delay.

They are from Superior Cigars and are their fresh rolled line. It's nice because they are bundles of 12 and have a ton of options in size, wrapper, etc. The two you smoked are maduro wrapped.

Fresh Rolled Cigars


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> My apologies for the delay.
> 
> They are from Superior Cigars and are their fresh rolled line. It's nice because they are bundles of 12 and have a ton of options in size, wrapper, etc. The two you smoked are maduro wrapped.
> 
> Fresh Rolled Cigars


Just checked out the link. Very interesting. Never heard of them before but at $2 a stick what a bargain!!!!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Just checked out the link. Very interesting. Never heard of them before but at $2 a stick what a bargain!!!!


Absolutely. I've been meaning to try the oscuro and barberpole ones. Just haven't gotten around to it.


----------

